
How we’re changing Colombia through open-source communities - robermiranda
https://medium.com/colombia-dev/how-we-re-changing-colombia-through-open-source-communities-and-why-we-need-your-help-7825a9fd020e
======
mtalantikite
I wish I had known about JSConf in Medellin, I totally would have come down
from NYC! I spent time in Medellin, Santa Marta, and Cartagena in May and
can't wait to get back to Colombia.

If you need any volunteers for the next round of conferences let me know!

~~~
buritica
will do

------
davnicwil
I'm English and living in Bogota.

I don't speak Spanish very well (taking lessons though) and have been kinda
busy up to this point, and both these things have put me off seriously looking
around at what's going on, but I would absolutely love to go to meetups in
Bogota, just to meet fellow developers/entrepreneurs in the city.

I'd be completely at sea if the meetups were totally in Spanish, and though I
wish it weren't the case it'd be basically pointless me being there with my
present level, and since the BogotaJS page is written in Spanish I'm not sure
if this would be the case here.

Anyway long story short, if anybody can point me towards any English-speaking
development / entrepreneurship meetups in Bogota, please let me know (my
email's on my profile) - or hey, if anyone's in a similar situation and
interested, let's organise one!

Alternatively, if there's anything I can do, as a native English speaker, to
help with BogotaJS I'd be more than happy to get involved.

------
woakas
[https://teespring.com/colombia-dev-shirt](https://teespring.com/colombia-dev-
shirt) for the t-shirt

------
metral
As a 2nd generation Colombian myself (parents were born in raised in
Barranquilla but I grew up in the states) I applaud you and your team for this
effort. Colombia tech has always been a bit "behind" the times from my POV and
unless efforts like this continue to grow & thrive then we can't elevate the
overall education for the status quo, so thank you. I will be purchasing the
sticker & t-shirt

------
smithclay
Have a feeling JSConf Colombia is going to be a hard ticket to get next year.

Here's the link for their recent (10/16-10/17) conference, some great talks:
[http://jsconf.co](http://jsconf.co)

------
sebas8824
I'm really glad about this read. And the best part is that this doesn't really
need some government propaganda. It's just made by the community. Kudos for
that.

------
stevenmays
Nothing really to add, but Colombia is a beautiful country. If I had to leave
the U.S. I'd be in Medellin, Colombia. If you get a chance to visit I highly
recommend it.

~~~
buritica
thanks

------
pipelf
T-shirt and Hoodie on the way. Great Colombia Dev logo. Best of luck on
raising the funds you need. I'll try to go to a meet up next time I am in
Colombia.

~~~
buritica
thanks, do let us know!! glad you liked the logo

~~~
pipelf
Do you guys already have a date in mind for the 2016 jsconf. I would like to
plan to be there and bring some my fellow Florida developer friends.

------
brianbreslin
I wish I had known about this too. Would love to help any way I can from
Miami. @buritica, email me brian at refreshmiami .com to see how we can help.

~~~
buritica
will do! thx

------
notsrg
Bought a sticker, it's not much but I hope it helps.

~~~
buritica
it is much

~~~
notsrg
Any suggestions for other ways in which I can help? I've always envisioned
that access to technology and the internet was going to help a lot of the
developing countries catch up, but I feel like we're still so far away from
that actually happening.

------
ramisama
great job! Got my t-shirt and sticker.

------
buritica
thanks for sharing this :D

~~~
robermiranda
:)

